# What do you consider a bad year? (Harvesting birds)



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

*What do you consider a bad year? (Harvesting birds)*​
0-101930.65%11-201320.97%21-35914.52%36-5023.23%51-75711.29%other1219.35%


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am just wondering what are people opinion's on thier Harvest numbers.

I know a lot more goes into hunting that just kill numbers. I am just wondering (by numbers) would you consider your duck/goose season poor.

Now this is not considering the conservation season for light geese.

Chuck


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Is this all waterfowl species or just ducks?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Good question........I would say just ducks.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

There is no bad year...........

It's all about the experience :beer:

Chuckie did you ever answer the purist question????


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

ZOG at least you and I agree on one thing!!! It's only the experience that matters not the numbers killed of anything.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

If I did not harvest one duck but was able to be afield and see them coming in and landing in the dekes, I would be satisfied with my season.

Don't know what you are looking for Chuck but I know a bunch of people that feel the same way even some old friends that visit once a year.

Bob


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

i go hunting to kill ducks, sunrises can be had all year long, watching birds come into the decoys can be had all year long, but there is only a few precious days where i actually get to be part of the cycle, and i take advantage of those by killing as many ducks as i possibly can. if i only wanted to watch the sunrise, and pull the trigger a few times a year and call it good, i would be a deer hunter.


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

I agree with Bob 100%. I enjoy seeing greater #'s of waterfowl and watching them work the spread way more than i enjoy the actual harvest of a bird.

I think that many waterfowlers share the same feelings as I do. In my opinion if you are hunting for #'s alone you aren't seeing the big picture as to why waterfowling is such a special sport with such a rich history.

Just my $.02


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Ditto what Bob said!!!!!! Same for me with all hunts. Just happy to be there and witness to all the creator has laid out for us!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I totally agree with it is in the experience. Not the harvest. But just by numbers I wonder what people consider a poor year.

What I am try to see is some people think shooting 30 ducks in a year is a bad year. Others think that shooting 5 is a poor year. And many others agree with what most are posting....the experience.

So what I want to see is what others think. Because I know I only shoot about 30 ducks a year. That is hunting in MN and Canada.

Because someone on another post made a great point......is the pressure issue due to not getting a limit of mallards in 45 min on opening weekend then two weeks later it takes the whole day is that what is bugging people. I want to know what is bugging everyone.

Also I hear people talking about how they can get a limit anytime they want.

Because I have travel through the great state of ND and have always seen birds and good numbers or birds....in the feilds and on the water. I have traveled through the state in early sept, mid oct, early nov, and even in dec. I always see birds. Some are dumping in from canada and others are raised with in the state.

So it boils down to what people expect from the hunt.....does killing a limit or shooting 30 to 300 mallards a year...so my starting point is what is a poor year strictly by numbers.
_____________________________________________________________

Zog....

I agree a purist is different in everyones eyes. But I hate when people blame commercialization. Because we all have our hands in the commercialization of this great sport to some extent. I know I do....i buy decoys, calls, shells, etc. All of this adds to commercialization.

What I meant by that whole comment is I want people to say.....I am against guides and selling access. Not I am against commercialization. Because commercialization is a broad term. IMO


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

When I was younger it was all about a limit etc. As I've gotten older and busy with kids, career, etc. I find I'm just happy to be going out with family and friends. You really appreciate the times you get out more and with some of my hunting partners getting older you are really thankful for every chance you get out. With that said it is nice to get some shooting so put me down for 1-10 ducks and maybe a goose or two :wink:


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

When you barely make it to the rock pile for that early morning
dumping. Have success in not slipping all over the rocks and 
then realized you didn't pull your bibs out of the way and crapped
inside of them! Have had the pleasure of being the witness of
this event twice! One buddy never knew he crapped down his
bibs until someone asked who stunk!

At that point there is no concern how many ducks you shot!


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

> Have success in not slipping all over the rocks and
> then realized you didn't pull your bibs out of the way and crapped
> inside of them!


Only those who have done it or had a buddy can truely appreciate it.

And only those who've had to poop in the woods can appreciate it at all.

I pity the city slickers who've never enjoyed a sunset/sunrise in the field, the bugle of an elk, the shock gobble on the roost, or the humor of a misplaced poop.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Bob Kellam said:


> If I did not harvest one duck but was able to be afield and see them coming in and landing in the dekes, I would be satisfied with my season.
> 
> Don't know what you are looking for Chuck but I know a bunch of people that feel the same way even some old friends that visit once a year.
> 
> Bob


Right on the money!


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I agree... I just love watching the birds work the decoys.... that is the most fun part for me...


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

I would say 0-10 is a bad year. Not because I wouldn't have shot a lot of birds, but because that means I wouldn't have gotten into the field more than a couple of times.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, a bad year starts with your brother, while you are napping, dropping a 15 lb. goose on your b*lls.

But honestly, can't say that I have had a bad year yet.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Just as long as I am out in the field's with good company is what makes a good year. Even though I hunt with guys that know what they are doing and kill a fair amount of birds, the kill really doesnt matter. All the making fun of the sotas transplants I hunt with is worth every second of the season!!! :wink:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

My year has been made.










And not only that our pup is coming along.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

4C - that first pic is a lifetime memory. nice work.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

4curl

Nice!!!!

Bob


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

I'm with you guys. The kill has become less important. And while I still enjoy getting into bunches at a time, the real fun is watching the birds and memories of each individual hunt. I can't say I've ever had a 'bad season.'


----------



## tsj (Jul 22, 2006)

nice photos 4 curls, thats what its all about. if you son doesnt shoot another duck all season it will still be good for you and him.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

It'a all about watching birds decoy IMO. However,if your'e looking for numbers then I'd say for ducks.....under 100 is a poor year. For canada geese......under 100 is poor. For spring snows.........it's never enough and I can't get enough of it. For specks......since I've never shot one,I guess anything above zero would be an outstanding season.

Alex


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I just love seeing all the ducks circle right in and pretty much drop in. I don't really know about duck number wise.


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

If you look at your year by kill numbers then you are a not a true hunter.It is all about the experience and being with friends.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> All the making fun of the sotas transplants I hunt with is worth every second of the season!!!


You mean guys like Zach!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

4 curls that is a great pic of the pup and the kid.

What I am seeing by everyone posting is that the actual kill has nothing to do with success.

Most are stating that just being in the feild and seeing birds or trying to have the birds work the spread makes it all worth while......

So my question is pressure so bad that you will not see one duck or one flock of birds work your dec's in a day?

Most have indicated that killing is not a major priority.....just seeing birds and having them work the dec's. Not a limit everytime out.

So again I ask is the pressure that bad?

Because birds come and go with the season. So instead of worrying about caps on NR....worry about the loss of wetlands, loss of breeding/nesting habitat, etc.


----------



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

A bad year is one that, for whatever reason, I don't get to hunt. Let's remember those w/ cancer, depression, and any others that can't get out or know not what we know about in ducks, dogs, burnt powder and decoys.

I pity the man who hunts just for limits. I bet few here on the forum do!

Great post, great pics!

10 ducks, a few geese, and LOTS of mornings out.


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

Like most of the other guys number don't play a huge part in what I consider a "good" or "bad". To me it's more important to be able to hunt with father, uncle, friends and girl friend.

Saying all that, it would be a bad season if I never was able to shoot any ducks. IMO if I can get one or two ducks per hunt I'm very happy.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

I think just getting out with my dog and hunting with buddies is a good deal, your not always going to get that many ducks. Once in a while your going to come home empty handed. I shot a hutchins goose yesterday, that was the highlight of my hunt. Shooting my limit was just the icing on the cake. Two of us got 8 ducks and I shot 6 of them. Its the moment.
I think one must live for the moment because it may not always be this good. So far so good this season. But who knows what the weather will be like in two weeks or what the ducks will do.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

My first chance out duck hunting was this past Monday. During the hunt I was thinking about all the great times I have had duck/goose hunting...

I could have shot my limit, but I waited for the perfect shot.

I only shot one duck and had a great time!

First Duck - 2006

[siteimg]5112[/siteimg]


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

DB wrote:



> I only shot one duck and had a great time!
> 
> That says it all. I feel the same way.


----------

